# young feral hand raised bird needs home in michigan



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

Guys I just came across an add on craigslist asking for help. I sent an email about this site but who knows what the person will do . the person rescued a young pigeon but now needs to find it a new home as it bonded with people and thus is unreleasable. The bird is in redford michigan. I cant help on this one guys as i just rescued one and have no and i mean no more space for the bird. i can post the craigslist ad if someone wants to know more. afraid a bird dog trainer will take him. I would try to rescue him but I just received warning about my two birds from neighborhood group. i am ok but three gets them all out of here. let me know guys if you can help


----------

